

We’re rolling out our first new build to the Windows Insider Program - frankacter
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2014/10/21/were-rolling-out-our-first-new-build-to-the-windows-insider-program/

======
frankacter
The most interesting part of this for me is the “ring progression” they have
implemented allowing end users to choose from fast (builds as soon as they are
available) and slow (week or more delayed).

